# Old Hobart Buffalo Chopper



## kjuncowboy61 (Dec 29, 2013)

I recently purchased a Hobart Buffalo Chopper, its not in the best shape but the motor runs good. My father and I estimate it to be made around the 1940's or 50's but I truly have no idea. I plan on overhauling it and have already started inspecting it but backed off because it looks like I would need to replace a some bearings and a couple other parts. I would really like to have some schematics of it or maybe even a parts list before i dive in there and take the entire thing apart.

*Point of this post being*: is there anyone out there that knows anything about these old Hobart machines? I know that these are like the model T's of food processors and are very popular in restaurants. I just need to be pointed in the right direction (a parts place to call, website to visit etc). I appreciate any help you guys could give me!


----------



## crazzycajun (Jan 3, 2014)

Good luck hobart likes to guard thier parts and literature to a secret society. Ps if you have to call hobart prepare your anus


----------

